# My (Awesome) Mario models.



## Joey90 (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw a few other papercraft threads, but I feel that this really warrants its own:







As there are quite a lot of images I'll put them in spoiler boxes:

Big Mario


Spoiler























Bowser Jr.


Spoiler















Baby Luigi


Spoiler















Yoshi


Spoiler















King Boo


Spoiler















Toad


Spoiler















Koopa


Spoiler















Peach


Spoiler















Petey


Spoiler















So how did I make them?

Well I found the original 3D models of the characters from Mariokart Double Dash (.3ds and .max format, if anyone wants them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I edited them in 3D Studio Max, to seperate parts, delete unnecessary parts, and adjust stuff.

Then using a program called Pepakura I turned them into a flat net, which usually required quite a bit of editing to make it usable.

Then I copy pasted the result into Paint Shop, and coloured in the Net.

Then I printed them off, cut them out, scored EVERY fold and tab, and glued them together. Which was by no means an easy feat.

Most of them have around 600 polygons, and use about 4 sheets of A4 Paper.

The large mario has 644 polygons, stands 85cm tall and used over 3 square metres of cardboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, my sister did help, she made the Yoshi, Peach and Petey models, and made a few parts of the big one.

Finally, if anyone wants to attempt these themselves I can post the original nets that I made, though some credit (somewhere) would be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Feedback is welcome


----------



## Ducky (Jul 23, 2008)

Peach looks as if she have seen me... Or a ghost.


Edit : Fixed some writing mistakes.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work.. getting the 3d models and converting them.. really nice..


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing! Great job. 
Browser Jr. looks the best IMO. But still they are all great.


----------



## berlinka (Jul 23, 2008)

I think these are superb:










But I think the dotted lines are too heavy. I would've omitted these, it spoils the image a bit, especially with this Peach one (she literally looks scarred for life):






Anyway, you did a great job. You should put these online as cut-out models.


----------



## lagman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, those are really awesome, I do would like the net model for King Boo


----------



## Alerek (Jul 23, 2008)

Those are awesome, just out of curiosity, how many sheets was mario?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2008)

Great job printing and assembling it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad the dots are too visible.
I found a website once with many paper fold models (kingdom hearts, FF, etc.)

Does your models (.max and .3ds) are free to download ? can't you put it on the web ?
(maybe you're not allowed to link it here, it's copyrighted material)


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 23, 2008)

The Mario was 50 A4 sheets, stuck onto large pieces of card. (The printer was working hard!)

As for Boo:

Three Pages:

http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/9199/image2mt9.jpg
http://img78.imageshack.us/img78/4013/image1py0.jpg
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/3553/image3rk7.jpg

They can be scaled up/manipulated if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a tip - make the inside of the mouth, tongue and teeth, stick them all together, and stick them onto the front part of the body, before you stick the halves together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, it's easier if you use a quick drying glue like UHU or Bostik, and score the folds before assembly.

@Cyan, I can upload them if you want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know if anyone would want them!

P.S. About the dotted lines... If I didn't have them, I wouldn't know where to fold!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes I would like them. thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know if I will use it, but I like having models.


for more folding models and pictures look here :

more papercraft
PS : it's just for interested people, I don't want to change the subject of your mario's familly


----------



## Shelleeson (Jul 23, 2008)

oh wow they are really very good

*runs from the thread* (before the kids look and want me to spend the holidays building)


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 23, 2008)

insane in the membrane!























insane got no brain




















shut up


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! They are awesome! I love Petey and King Boo the most! Petey look like a toughie to make with the teeth.


----------



## Joey90 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am eventually planning to make every character! Though that may take some time.

And Cyan, here is the stuff as I revieved it:

MariokartDDModels.rar

The .3DS files are in there, along with the textures, there are also .max files contained within /Mariokart Double Dash/ the character. I'm not sure if this was something I did or not


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 24, 2008)

i made this paper model ages ago, it ain't mario lol but i'm crazy about we love katmari


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 24, 2008)

It looks like they all have scars like the Frankenstein monster XD


----------



## Cyan (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Joey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jalaneme : 
Nice Prince 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there is a fan gallery on official website with some Prince craft too.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty good =O


----------



## B-BoyMP (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh very nice, i wanna have the King Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good work joey


----------



## Nintenterd (Jul 28, 2008)

Peach looks like a Crack Addict! >.< XD

But they're all Awsome!!!

You made them out of cardboard triangle pieces?


----------



## DoubleD45 (Aug 1, 2008)

Petey  is awesome, great models,


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> You made them out of cardboard triangle pieces?


The small ones are made from plain paper (different sheets for different parts)

The big one is made from a giant bit of cardboard with paper stuck on top.

They aren't made from hundreds of tiny triangles!


----------



## Trippy (Aug 2, 2008)

Other than Peach's messed up face, the all look great.


----------



## jeffc313 (Aug 7, 2008)

Could you please provide the yoshi net.  They all look so awesome! great work!


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 7, 2008)

You'll have to work out which parts are which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/9595/image3iu6.jpg
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/2719/image2py2.jpg
http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/8214/image1pz5.jpg


----------



## beautifulbeast (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome indeed how you got the models and everyting. You might consider re-doing Peach though, but Petey and Bowser Jr. are amazing.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hm, I think I'll probably continue making others before I consider redoing any of them...

There's only 20 in Double dash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I'll have to get models from somewhere else (or make some myself)


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. I just downloaded that. Extracting... woah WTF. So many files on my desktop. I deleted like all the individual files on my desktop. Do I need them ? I went into the Mario Kart DD folder. Found all the characters by name. Do I just print all the TGA files in the character's folder and start construction?

Edit: Where are the nets? I want to construct the models that you did. Can you upload them for me so I can just print and construct? Or what else is required.


----------



## goldwing456 (Aug 17, 2008)

can you post the bowser jr, petey pirana, and toad templates?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 17, 2008)

Can you upload all the templates in .rar file? Please.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 17, 2008)

OK, I'll upload the files as a .rar

Unfortunately as Toad and Koopa Troopa were done ages ago I have lost the 
nets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Bowser Jr.'s isn't formatted as nicely as I would like.

As a bonus you get DK who I have currently built half of...

http://rapidshare.com/files/138037170/All.rar.html


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 17, 2008)

So... cool,
I want to make it self


----------



## goldwing456 (Aug 18, 2008)

well can you post the bowser jr anyways? i may be able to fix it up. also, can you just imageshack the templates? rapidshare isnt doing its job...


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bowser Jr. is part of that .rar, but I'll imageshack it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/1998/bowserjrgj5.jpg

And a word of warning about Bowser Jr. - his head is quite difficult, as his mouth actually folds in on itself (the red parts actually face each other) so don't glue unless you are sure you know where the tabs go (I did it wrong the first time and had to print another copy)


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 18, 2008)

Those look awesome.  LOLs at Peach's eyes though, she either looks like she's going to sneeze or she has some form of mental illness.  I'm impressed that you were able to pull from the character models to create these.  Bravo.


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 18, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> OK, I'll upload the files as a .rar
> 
> Unfortunately as Toad and Koopa Troopa were done ages ago I have lost the
> nets
> ...



I want to construct these. Hopefully I'll actually do it.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you upload Toad please? I will love you forever and ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: aw, just read that you've lost the prints for Toad? He's my fav Nintendo Character...


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry about toad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				IOwnAndPwnU said:
			
		

> Okay. I just downloaded that. Extracting... woah WTF. So many files on my desktop. I deleted like all the individual files on my desktop. Do I need them ? I went into the Mario Kart DD folder. Found all the characters by name. Do I just print all the TGA files in the character's folder and start construction?
> 
> Edit: Where are the nets? I want to construct the models that you did. Can you upload them for me so I can just print and construct? Or what else is required.


If you want the paper models that I have done download the other .rar (a few posts up)

Those files were the actual 3D models (.3ds and .max) ripped from Mariokart, to do with what you want... those were what I used to create the paper models


----------



## Bluntsly (Aug 30, 2008)

Absolutly fantastic, im impressed, nice work!!!


----------



## Sstew (Sep 5, 2008)

Whoah, Those are awesome, Especially the Bowser Jr, Boo, and Yoshi and Petey


----------



## goldwing456 (Oct 26, 2008)

the_skdster said:
			
		

> Can you upload Toad please? I will love you forever and ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres a toad-http://www.nintendopapercraft.com/2008/09/toad.html
there are also some awesome nintendo models on that site


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW

Those look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Peach one does look a little bit odd, but still good job


----------



## Raika (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow awesome, it must have took a lot of time to make those. The Peach one looks....unique


----------



## Zonix (Oct 31, 2008)

If you use a PDF printer like PDFCreator or CutePDF you can print out the pages in pepakura directly into a pdf file. So you don't need to take a screenshot and paste in paint/photoshop. You just set your printer as CutePDF or PDFCreator and it does the job.


----------



## tyuno123 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow I'm totally interested in this but what do I use to glue them together ?

just normal glue or pvc and what about the paper ?

do I use normal A4 paper or a specific kind of paper


----------



## Galacta (Nov 2, 2008)

Theyre Awesome!



But the Koopa and Peach Scares me!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 7, 2008)

peach isnt herself !!


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice stuff... except that peach looks a little f****d up...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with the two posters above me.


----------



## Blfdgfdghd (Nov 24, 2008)

peach looks like she a retard xD


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool except ...



			
				cinnamonxv said:
			
		

> peach looks like she a retard xD


I agree XD


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 16, 2009)

way late but these are seriously impressive!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 16, 2009)

Nonuser said:
			
		

> way late but these are seriously impressive!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## emupaul (Aug 16, 2009)

is it just me or do the poly models actually look very very creepy...I dunno maybe because its sureal/"pseudo digital"


----------

